# cats on the counter



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Has anyone sucessfully trained their cats to stay OFF of kitchen counters? Geeze, it took ONE day to train even the 3 month old puppy to stay out of the entire kitchen, and I've spent over two weeks telling our cat to get off the counters, and removing her from the kitchen. She's my first cat. I have NO idea how to train her to do this, but it makes me cringe, I hate the idea of litter box paws all over my kitchen. I don't like animals in my kitchen at all, let alone on the countertops and in my sink.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Use a spray bottle with water and every time you catch her on the counter spray her with the water. I used this method to keep the cats from scratching my furniture with their claws and it worked for me.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks, that's what we've been trying, and she jumps off when i spray her, but it never stops her from jumping back on later.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Good luck...seriously...good luck. Ours will "wince" and "flinch" before they get sprayed because they know what is coming. Every once in a while I will sneak into the kitchen with the bottle and catch them unawares...hilarious :wink:

From experience, I have learned that it is nearly impossible to train a cat to do anything other than come when called...and that only works when they know you have food LOL


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I have heard many good things about this, but haven't tried it myself:

Cat training: Cat alarm: Tattle Tale Alarm at Drs. Foster & Smith


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

We have used an assortment of things. One that may work for you is to set empty soda cans filled with pennies on their edge or perched precariously all over the counter. When kitty jumps up, the soda cans get knocked over and make a loud noise and scare her. It only takes a few times to persuade her that the counter is a bad place. We did our best training by hiding and shaking soda cans filled with pennies whenever the cat was doing something wrong! Although one particularly dumb boy cat ended up having the can flung in his general direction! It's amazing I still loved him.....and he lived for 15 years.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Thats a tough one, I have a 12 year old cat that still jumps on counters every night and explores it, she only does it at night when nobody is around, it doesent bother me too much since I remove all the food and then wipe the counters with antibacterial wipes in the morning.


----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

Cats are a WHOLE nother ballgame! It's the world according to them, and nothing else matters. Thats why ours dosn't live in the house.


----------



## MandyPug (Sep 21, 2008)

See if an office supply store or fabric store near you has the sheets of plastic mats you put over carpet for office chairs. The ones with the little plastic spikeys on the bottom to help keep it in one place on the carpet.

Put those spikes up on the counter when you can't be there to watch them. The cats jump up and hit the plastic spikes (which won't harm them, just feel uncomfortable) and they'll usually jump back off. 

There's other things to try like tin foil, or even static scat mats which give them a static electric shock when they land on it.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> From experience, I have learned that it is nearly impossible to train a cat to do anything other than come when called...and that only works when they know you have food LOL


haha. I wouldn't say that! My cat Tricksie is such a lover that if I call her, she'll come running. *calls Tricksie to see her come running with a Ryou in tow.* hahahahaha...That was too funny.


----------

